# Kathy Van Zeeland Handbags



## n_c (Feb 27, 2008)

I saw her bags on QVC...a couple caught my eye. Does anyone here have any? If so please give details...durability? Other comment appreciated. Thanks

Shop Kathy Van Zeeland | Handbags


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a bunch.... I love them! You can sometimes find them really cheap at Ross too... I bought a blue one there for $30! I havent seen the new spring ones yet but I bought 3 from the winter line and they have held up great! Much more durable than Guess which always seen to break on me.


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 27, 2008)

i have like 6 kathys, great and awsome designs ..i so love that every bag has it's own cute charm keys ..i got them from ebags .


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 27, 2008)

i loveeeee them! check out marshalls/ tj maxx...you can get them a lot cheaper there


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah theyre super cute! my friend has a few and looves them


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmmm...I'm not much into handbags ( I could care lass about Coach or Louis Vuitton), but those look nice. I especially like this one,


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG yes I recommend!! I loveeee mine, it was $50 at Macy's, marked down from $90. It has great compartments, AMAZING charms, and I treat it like shit and its not showing any wear. 
Here it is with the Liz Claiborne wallet I got at the same time:


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Feb 27, 2008)

I love them, but I don't find them very durable. I have one and most of the rhinestones have fallen off and the liner of the pocket and inside completely ripped.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 28, 2008)

They all look House of Dereon-ish.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ I think she had bags out b4 house of dereon...but i have a few of her bags and i luv them..mainly b/c not too many ppl carry them...thats why i stopped buying juicy bags like 2yrs ago...but once i start seeing these bags all over the place i will move on to another brand which sucks b/c i like my Kathy bags...they are super durable..b/c i too treat my bags like crap and it still looks new


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 28, 2008)

I have been buying these handbags (at marshalls ross or tj maxx) for about 4 or 5 years. I Love them , I really like the charms on them .


----------



## n_c (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_





 They all look House of Dereon-ish._

 

They DO! Some are cute though.


----------



## weezee (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a couple of her bags and I like them.  I got one of them at Ross Dress For Less really cheap and the other one I got at Macy's on sale.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_





 They all look House of Dereon-ish._

 
they do. but KVZ bags came first. so I dunno.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 28, 2008)

Nah, I just meant they looked cheap and gaudy, especially for the price. I know my friend used to say how people looked for them all the time when she was working at Dillard's, but the price point was too high and they never moved off the shelf. I guess that's how they always seem to be reduced or at off-priced retailer stores.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 29, 2008)

I love Kathy van Zeeland!  Toting one now! I have 5 I think?  I used to be a Dooney and Bourke freak but I'm over that now...I enjoy my Kathy's so much more. The only think I don't like is the lining.  I always get rips in it some how...I think it's from the embellishments on my Chick by Nicky Hilton wallet...but I love it so much haha.  I love that you can find them in Marshalls too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that they're awesome.  I'm always stuffing it in my locker, throwing it in my car, on the floor, stuffing it with makeup (and it still holds up!  my dooney broke from putting so much makeup and stuff in it...but my kathy's are troopers!).


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 29, 2008)

They come in a lot of styles.  I like them.  They hold up well.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 29, 2008)

My mom has a bunch of them (not to say its a "mom" kinda my bag, my mom is hot LOL) and she loves them! They retail here for over $100 CND at The Bay and they never go on sale! They have some really nice styles and my mom treats hers like crap and they are pretty durable and good quality! I was thinking of getting her another one for her birthday on Monday but i just got her one for Christmas! Those cute hanging keychain charms are always a nice bonus!!!


----------



## MAC_Diva (Feb 29, 2008)

Kathy makes the most beautiful bags! i got one as a gift and I fell in love with the charms on them! Everytime I walk in Macy's they have them on display! They are so one of a kind and unique and always on sale!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 29, 2008)

i love them, i got mine waaay b4 dereon came out too, but they do remind me of that line.

its lasted atleast 4 years and is still perfect looking, not 1 rhinestone is missing too which is really good


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Mar 1, 2008)

ugh, i dont know the name of my bag to look for it on the website, but i'm assuming it's a Shopper bag because this picture on that page is the purse i have:

http://www.kathyvanzeeland.com/img/c...collection.jpg

i got it at macy's, and it's gorgeous and i've gotten nothing but compliments for it (except for one of my friends who calls it "piss yellow," but she doesnt even wear purses so who cares). it's big, but not too big, so it can fit a lot (i use it as a fancier bookbag whenever i'm lazy and feel like being a little flashy). 

the only thing ive noticed is that the glue or whatever it is on the straps started peeling off within like a couple of weeks of me having it, but that's minor. the purse is durable (no wear or tear, and i've had it for almost two months and it's gone with me almost everywhere but the club). 

it has more compartments than i know what to do with, and comes with this gaudy chain thingy that i felt was too much for the purse, so i just stuck it on my keychain. 


that's about it. hope my little review helped. i think you'll like it, so i suggest you get one


----------



## Brie (Mar 5, 2008)

I have two. Both in the same style but one is leopard and the other red. I am kind of getting sick of them. I actually almost bought some luggage of hers a few months back.


----------



## giggles1972 (Mar 5, 2008)

i love kathy van zeeland bags. i have one and love it and I get compliments every time i wear it. working on getting my 2nd one - i know exactly which one i want!!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't like them at all. They look cheap to me and besides, it seems like almost everyone in my area has one.


----------

